
Forget the traditional passwords. A new authentication method for mobile devices - danielsarg
http://appthenty.com/
======
herbst
2 things.

Firstly that website is not mobile optimised. Mainly the video on it.

Secondly. Ether it will be easy to copy or likely to do it wrong when drunk or
a state like that. How do you make sure i dont lock myself out.

~~~
danielsarg
Hi good point but you will be able to unlock the device using the traditional
methods too, but you could use the tap code when you consider that its better
no taking the risk of somebody watch your screen.

~~~
TiltMeSenpai
From an attacker's perspective, taking into account that people are generally
worse with reusing pins than passwords, why would this make a difference in
how hard it is to compromise a device. Also, how many combinations will this
provide?

